# Erfahrung mit european e-shop



## kpaul (2 April 2019)

Hallo!
Auf der Suche nach eine Klimaanlage bin ich auf http://www.europeaneshop.com gestoßen.
Hier gibt es gute Rabatte, wie überall für Klimaanlagen.
Aber irgendwie macht die Seite einen scam Eindruck auf mich.
Eine Suche brachte mir auch nichts.
Nun wollte ich Euch mal Fragen, ob hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem Anbieter hat?

Gruß kpaul


----------



## jupp11 (2 April 2019)

Einer Seite, die anonym registriert ist, traue ich nicht von der Oberlippe  bis zur Nasenspitze


			
				whois schrieb:
			
		

> Domain Name: EUROPEANESHOP.COM
> Registry Domain ID: 1261024913_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
> Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.tucows.com
> Registrar URL: http://tucowsdomains.com
> ...


----------



## kpaul (2 April 2019)

Danke für Deine Mühe.
Ich hab es mir ja fast Gedacht des da was faul ist.

Gruß kpaul


----------



## BenTigger (2 April 2019)

*Zahlung*

Dies sind die von uns akzeptierten Zahlungsmethoden für die Vorkasse:


----------



## Hippo (2 April 2019)

Und die zwei Erkenntnisse zu einer Firma >>> KO in der ersten Runde ...
Wer dann noch bestellt ist selber schuld


----------



## R. Halm Niederlande (15 März 2020)

.
Rat an Jupp: Aufpassen es könnte mal ein Anwalt mit einer Abmahnung vorbeikommen, dehalb immer schön vorm Schreiben das Gehirn einschalten, dann kommt nicht so ein Unsinn raus.
Zur Information : Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit von der Firma 3  Anlagen gekauft. Mit einer vom Nachbarn sind es dann (für Jupp 3+1=4. ) zusammen 4 Bestellungen.  Alle  wurden ohne Probleme abgehandelt.


----------



## jupp11 (15 März 2020)

Ein Anonymous mit   Jubelposting und Drohungen  garniert
PS:  ich zittere bereits


----------



## BenTigger (15 März 2020)

Und dann kommt da so einer vorbei und schreibt quasi übersetzt:
Ich bin doof, habe keine Ahnung und muss unbedingt unsinniges Geblubber loslassen.
Peinlich, wenn man nicht mal die deutschen Gesetze kennt. 
Schon mal was von Meinungsfreiheit gehört, die nicht Abgemahnt werden kann?


----------



## Hippo (15 März 2020)

Newbie gibt Oldtimer mit über 17j Erfahrung gute Ratschläge.
Wie hiess der andere Dampfplauderer der meinte Reducal wäre ein dummes Opfer?
Der Corona hat schon komische Symptome ...
@dem holländischen anonymen Clown - auf DIE Abmahnung sind wir aber sowas von gespannt


----------



## jupp11 (15 März 2020)

kpaul schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach eine Klimaanlage bin ich auf http://www.europeaneshop.com gestoßen.





> Impressum
> Bluenergy di Scotti Carlo Quinto, Via Gramsci 81, 15122 Cascinagrossa* (ITALIEN)*
> MwSt. 02159670062   Register der Firmen von Alessandria, Rea n. 231981
> Tel. 0039 331 2176723
> Wir machen darauf aufmerksam, dass es die Möglichkeit gibt, die Produkte *direkt im Firmensitz abzuholen* und zu bezahlen (mit Termin).


wow


----------

